

Jessica Livingston - Authors @Google - Founders at Work (2007) - marcamillion
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6hoPw5hItY

======
dpritchett
So far (11 mins in) this feels like a 50 minute podcast recapping the book.
I'm definitely enjoying Jessica's presentation and I imagine this will be very
useful for anyone who's on the fence about buying the book itself. [1]

I'm actually reading it right now and it's kinda neat reading the ca. 2006
viewpoints of serial entrepreneurs who have been hugely successful (again)
since these interviews were recorded.

Imagine what Evan Williams (Blogger/Twitter) and Paul Buchheit
(GMail/Friendfeed) would have wanted to talk about three or four years ago.
You can see the seeds of their soon to be successful new businesses in every
line of these two interviews. Really a great bit of history.

EDIT: 21 minutes in the topic shifts to "What can big companies learn from
startups?"

[1] <http://www.foundersatwork.com/>

~~~
bad_user
I bought the book and read it (a year and a half ago) immediately after
watching that podcast.

It's the best book a young entrepreneur can read ... there's isn't a universal
recipe for success (it's actually funny that in Founders@Work the interviewees
often have contradictory view-points), but you can learn a lot from it.

------
lionshare
Amazing talk. if you didn't read the book - get it. What's funny is that she
is doing the "ahhh" sigh every few moments VERY SIMILAR to PG :D

------
middayc
great talk. We have the book in the hackerspace that I am the part of. I am
much more eager to read it now.

